
Show HN: Half-Life 2 Deathmatch Mod Server - vinautomatic
Servers&#x27; been around for 7-8 years and just made them a new website for the community of regulars. It&#x27;s a fun game though for $5!<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;skulshockforever.com
======
27182818284
I've been out of the game for years, but I'd like to play. I feel like your
link just goes to a forum post and I'm not sure how to join.

------
CatsoCatsoCatso
Is the video of the play live?

